# Soup Maker



## Vicsetter (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't know if anyone is interested but found a bargain in Makros - Waring Soup maker for ?79.99 (+vat=?95.99) (?110 on Amazon).  Haven't used it yet but looks good.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, but I use a saucepan.


----------



## MCH (Mar 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I use a saucepan.



Pressure cooker for me


----------



## megga (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats expensive, i have a Mrs to do mine or me, all it costs is a bunch of flowers now and then, plus she has me what more could a woman want


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 14, 2013)

megga said:


> Thats expensive, i have a Mrs to do mine or me, all it costs is a bunch of flowers now and then, plus she has me what more could a woman want



You obviously LIKE the slipper!


----------



## megga (Mar 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> You obviously LIKE the slipper!



No, i have a shed with a heavy duty lock on it on the inside


----------



## rossie (Mar 25, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested but found a bargain in Makros - Waring Soup maker for ?79.99 (+vat=?95.99) (?110 on Amazon).  Haven't used it yet but looks good.



I got mine in lakelands....?129.00...great as i dont have an oven...as i fall alot and burning myself, so its a great object, my only problem is my soups always taste of nothing..no idea what i am doing wrong or else its my tablets causing my tastebuds to later...


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2013)

Saucepan then blender for me


----------



## Snowyowl (Mar 26, 2013)

*Soup*

It could be just the way its made. This is one of my recipes for soup.
This is a quick recipe I make up usualy when the weather is very cold
Chop several cooking onions up into small dice, spray fry and light into a saucepan and soften the onion (don't allow to brown). Whilst the onion is cooking, boil some water and put 1 and a half pints of boiling water into a jug and add 2 chicken stock cubes or vegetable stock cubes. Then add a small amount of either butter or marg to the onion and then add some plain flour to this to make a roux. Slowly add the stock all the time stirring and then add a head of chopped celery or 1lb mushrooms (chopped), still stirring, bring to the boil. Add 1/2 pint milk (if you like cream of type soups) if you don't, use 2 pints of stock at the start. Simmer for about 20 mins. Take off the heat and allow to cool a little then blend smooth. Season to taste and then re-heat up again to suit
See if this is any good for you


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 26, 2013)

rossie said:


> I got mine in lakelands....?129.00...great as i dont have an oven...as i fall alot and burning myself, so its a great object, my only problem is my soups always taste of nothing..no idea what i am doing wrong or else its my tablets causing my tastebuds to later...



I think the Cuisinart sold by lakelands is the same as the Warings (slightly different styling, but same functionality).  It's important to put onions in first and brown them thoroughly.  The last soup my wife made with the machine was to use up some chorizos I had left over from a pasta bake., onions, potato, chorizo and chicken stock - that was great.  The machine is proving very useful, little washing up (it cleans itself) and make four large portions of soup so 2 days for the 2 of us.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 26, 2013)

BTW if you have access to a Costco they sell a pack of 6 cartons (like the orange juice ones) with a litre of 'real' chicken stock in each carton and it's very good and last a long time, ideal for soups and stews.  it work out a just over ?1 something per carton.  Otherwise Sainsbury's do pouches of 'real' stock, I try and avoid stock cubes.


----------



## Snowyowl (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi

Yes I like to use the pouches but the stock cubes were emergency rations due to the snow here in Derbyshire lol


----------

